# What is wrong with my tiel's wing?



## juhason (Nov 27, 2014)

I took my tiel to a vet a couple weeks ago. He was not doing check-ups, just maintenance (wings, beak, nails, and sexing if wanted) and he looked at my bird's wings and said whoever did the original clipping (the dumb pet store) Did it very roughly and unevenly. So he fully reclipped his wings in order to even them out. 

Now it's a couple weeks later and only ONE side has grown back. One side has every single flight feather and the other side has none. And it has been this way for at least a week or two now . Another thing I noticed is that when he does try to fly, after he plummets to the floor the wing that has no flight feathers he kinda sticks out for a coupe seconds. Almost looks like it is in pain. I'm very worried for him 

Other than that he is very active and eating normal. I'm just wondering why only one side grew back and why the side that didn't is being stuck out like that.


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't know but have the same issue. Sammy is missing his flight wings on his left side and they have been missing for years. Not sure what happened or why they don't grow. I someone can answer your question.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like the follicles have been damaged to the point that the feathers won't regrow. Night frights can cause it, or a bad clip, causing the new feathers to fall out/be knocked out due to poor support. I hope that's not the case, but it can happen.


----------



## juhason (Nov 27, 2014)

TexTiel said:


> I don't know but have the same issue. Sammy is missing his flight wings on his left side and they have been missing for years. Not sure what happened or why they don't grow. I someone can answer your question.


I just hope his feathers do grow back, as he was super happy for the short time he was able to fly. 


CharVicki said:


> Sounds like the follicles have been damaged to the point that the feathers won't regrow. Night frights can cause it, or a bad clip, causing the new feathers to fall out/be knocked out due to poor support. I hope that's not the case, but it can happen.


I really hope this is not the case! I want my poor bird to be able to fly, but thank you for the reply. I shall look into this.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Jun 24, 2014)

Recently we clipped the able bodied members of our flock and two of the tiels had the same issue as far as falling hard after trying to fly and holding their wings out for a few seconds....It was very upsetting for me! But it appeared that they were straining them by trying so hard to fly and as their wings began to grow back it went away. Shadow had the same issue with one side of her feathers growing back before the other. Even odder to me was that it was the longest feather on the end that grew back first. Hope this helps.


----------



## juhason (Nov 27, 2014)

CrazyBirdLady said:


> Recently we clipped the able bodied members of our flock and two of the tiels had the same issue as far as falling hard after trying to fly and holding their wings out for a few seconds....It was very upsetting for me! But it appeared that they were straining them by trying so hard to fly and as their wings began to grow back it went away. Shadow had the same issue with one side of her feathers growing back before the other. Even odder to me was that it was the longest feather on the end that grew back first. Hope this helps.


Yes it does help thanks for giving me hope! However as I was browsing the internet I read that plucking feathers can cause permanent damage....which the vet did.... I can't believe he would do something harmful as he deals with birds every single day of his life he is very experienced. I hope he didn't damage my bird's wing forever


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Jun 24, 2014)

Did he clip them or pluck them? If he plucked did he say why he was doing so?


----------



## juhason (Nov 27, 2014)

CrazyBirdLady said:


> Did he clip them or pluck them? If he plucked did he say why he was doing so?


He started by plucking out about 2 or 3 feathers he was saying why but he was talking kind of quick I believe they were weak or falling out or something although I didn't pay much attention because I trusted him. Then after he plucked out those couple feathers, he clipped both sides.


----------

